# Progress blog leading up to my very first competition! =)



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey guy's! Due to popular demand I've decided to start a blog and take you all through my transformation week by week leading up to my first ever competitive bodybuilding comp =) I'm currently 2.4 week's in and plodding along with some test, eq, anadrol and a bit of clen. I've added some before pictures to give us a starting point and will be adding some recent pics very soon!

Hope you enjoy guy's =)

Weight: 18st 5lbs

Height: 5.10

Age: 27

Bf: unknown

View attachment 166206
View attachment 166207
View attachment 166208


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

In. I'm not far behind you in BF so hopefully this can give me some motivation


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good luck mate.


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

In. good luck


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks guy's appreciate it :thumbup1:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Looking forwards to this cheers


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Good luck buddy


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

2.5 week's in and showing some reasonable leg detail. Early day's but definitely happy with how things are going so far :beer:

View attachment 166298


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> Looking forwards to this cheers


Thanks brother, should be good!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

3 week's in, dropped 8lbs and feeling good!

Wish people would stop telling me I'm looking small though!! Aha

Hate that!

View attachment 166453
View attachment 166454


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

In on this mate. You look like you've built a lot of muscle I look forward to seeing the end result, I think you could do well as a first timer.

How long is the diet/when is the comp?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> In on this mate. You look like you've built a lot of muscle I look forward to seeing the end result, I think you could do well as a first timer.
> 
> How long is the diet/when is the comp?


Thanks brother I appreciate that! Diet is 15week's long and comp is in May bro, May 24th in Wrexham :thumbup1:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

:rockon:

View attachment 166463


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> :rockon:
> 
> View attachment 166463


What federation is this mate, I see it says IBFA qualifier... Is it a local show?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> What federation is this mate, I see it says IBFA qualifier... Is it a local show?


Yeah mate local show who have teamed up with the IBFA :beer:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

3.5 week's in, dropped another 2lbs, had a massive cheat meal Monday night (first one of my prep so far and it was a Chinese! F**king amazing aha) 48 hour's later and I'm so full and pumped it literally hurts to move my arms! Feels great though 

Added some pics to give you some idea of what I'm eating and how I'm looking at the moment.

Thanks guy's

View attachment 166717
View attachment 166718
View attachment 166719
View attachment 166720
View attachment 166721
View attachment 166722


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

4week's in/12week's out. Starting to see some nice shape now =) still plodding along on test, eq and clen. Dropped the drol and added 400mg Tren e per week. Most will argue that it's far to early but I'm a very good responder to Tren and the side's are minimal at best so I thought if you're able to handle it well then why not just add it!  will be upping it to 800mg 8weeks out then also adding var and winstrol too both at 100mg ed right up till show time. Mast and provirion will be added last 4week's but let's not get ahead of ourselves! Be good to hear your thoughts guy's, hope you're enjoying it so far and keeping up to date :thumbup1:

View attachment 167231
View attachment 167232
View attachment 167233


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Coming along nicely @ellis.ben!!

How many kcals you on currently mate?

And 800mg tren?!?! Holy fvck!! If you can tolerate sides, why not!

Keep it up, looking beastly!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Coming along nicely @ellis.ben!!
> 
> I'm not really a big calorie counter tbh mate I just slowly bring my carbs down and keep track of how I look in the mirror. Maybe not the most scientific approach but it works for me  yeah I'm definitely one of the lucky ones when it comes to Tren! Last cycle I topped at 800mg of Tren ace per week and felt a lot better than I thought I would. Not saying I didn't have my turns because I definitely did aha, but it was more than manageable so I'm assuming the Tren e will be just as smooth being that Tren ace is actually stronger mg for mg. Well see how it goes I guess :rockon:
> 
> ...


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Woohoo. Only just spotted this blog. I'm definitely keeping an eye on this, you massive gayer. 

You're going to look fcuking mint ripped, bud.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

richardrahl said:


> Woohoo. Only just spotted this blog. I'm definitely keeping an eye on this, you massive gayer.
> 
> You're going to look fcuking mint ripped, bud.


Thanks brother appreciate it :thumbup1:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

ellis.ben said:


> Thanks brother appreciate it :thumbup1:


You won't do when you're struggling in the later stages and I'm posting up pics of me munching cheesecake. Haha. :tongue:

Seriously though, good luck.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

richardrahl said:


> You won't duo when you're struggling in the later stages and I'm posting up pics of me munching cheesecake. Haha. :tongue:
> 
> Seriously though, good luck.


Aha cheers buddy


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Think I'll keep an eye on this your going to be in beastly shape mate!!! Best of luck.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

ohh_danielson said:


> Think I'll keep an eye on this your going to be in beastly shape mate!!! Best of luck.


Cheers bro :thumbup1:


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Good work !! Keep it up mate your gonna look good..


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Good work !! Keep it up mate your gonna look good..


Thanks Dead Lee! Really appreciate that :thumb:


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Great lats there

If it was a lats competition

you win the show mate


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> Great lats there
> 
> If it was a lats competition
> 
> you win the show mate


Aha cheers brother, red bull gives you wings! :thumbup1:


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Subbed


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

babyarm said:


> Subbed


Subbed??


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

ellis.ben said:


> Subbed??


Subscribed to your journal?

Under "Thread Tools" there's an option to subscribe so you can receive updates of new posts of threads you're interested in.

I'm subbed


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Subscribed to your journal?
> 
> Under "Thread Tools" there's an option to subscribe so you can receive updates of new posts of threads you're interested in.
> 
> I'm subbed


Thanks for clearing that up buddy :beer:


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

Looking really good mate, coming along proper well! Some weight too. Think I'll subscribe to this. Good luck with the comp.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

LaMbErT* said:


> Looking really good mate, coming along proper well! Some weight too. Think I'll subscribe to this. Good luck with the comp.


Thanks mate appreciate it!


----------



## Ulsterman (Jan 24, 2011)

Looking good I have subbed. Can you elaborate a bit more on your diet? Can't really tell from pics...cheers!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Ulsterman said:


> Looking good I have subbed. Can you elaborate a bit more on your diet? Can't really tell from pics...cheers!


Morning:

1000mg Cod liver oil.

1000mg Glucosamine.

1000mg Magnesium.

40 to 140mcg of clen.

Breakfast:

Porridge oats, sliced banana, blueberries, handful of Brazil nutts and pint of water. (Porridge made with water also)

Meal 2 (pre workout):

30g basmati rice, 300g Atlantic cod and olive oil dressing. Pint of water.

Meal 3 (post workout):

30g basmati rice, 300g Atlantic cod, Olive oil dressing and chillie powder. Pint of water.

Meal 4:

420g diced sirloin steak (seasoned with basil), one baked potato, 200g runner beans, Olive oil dressing and spice. Pint of water.

Meal 5:

200g of fresh prawns, 150g runner beans, Olive oil dressing. Pint of water.

Meal 6:

200g Turkey, 4 cloves of broccoli, Olive oil dressing and spice. Pint of water.

Snacks between meals:

Almonds

Brazil nutts

Blueberries

Strawberries

Bananas

Steroid cycle for the moment:

1000mg Test pw

900mg eq pw

400mg Tren e pw

40-140mcg of clen cycled 3week's on 1week off (Benadryll ran during week off to help clear receptors)

Aromasin & Nolva for estrogen control

Hope that gives you a little insight buddy.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

No t3 @ellis.ben?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> No t3 @ellis.ben?


Nothing mate, I haven't really read great thing's about it tbh.. Caffeine alone has always worked well for me =)

Would you recommend it??


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

ellis.ben said:


> Morning:
> 
> 1000mg Cod liver oil
> 
> ...


Nice.where you getting your cod from and how you cooking it ?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Fatboy 23 said:


> Nice.where you getting your cod from and how you cooking it ?


Local fish munger bro, I like to season it, grill it then soak it in Olive oil :tt2:


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

Would love to try fresh cod, your diet sounds pretty decent, more exciting than mine anyway


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

LaMbErT* said:


> Would love to try fresh cod, your diet sounds pretty decent, more exciting than mine anyway


Thanks brother, is VERY basic but basic WORKS! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ulsterman (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for that mate I feel sorry for who your up against on that stage!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Ulsterman said:


> Thanks for that mate I feel sorry for who your up against on that stage!


Aha I hope it's that easy bro I really do! But I'm sure the best condition will win on the day, I'm just gonna give it my all and hope for the best 

Thanks for the comments and positive feedback guy's it's very much needed at the moment and much appreciated so thank you! More pics coming soon as we go into week 5 and 6 :rockon:


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

ellis.ben said:


> Nothing mate, I haven't really read great thing's about it tbh.. Caffeine alone has always worked well for me =)
> 
> Would you recommend it??


I ran T3 last summer @50mcg and really rated it mate. I'd definitely use it again tbh, strips fat off like anything!!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> I ran T3 last summer @50mcg and really rated it mate. I'd definitely use it again tbh, strips fat off like anything!!


Heard it's quite catabolic azwell? Even when on gear! Any truth to this?? If you rate it that much then I'll definitely look into it mate thank you!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

ellis.ben said:


> Heard it's quite catabolic azwell? Even when on gear! Any truth to this?? If you rate it that much then I'll definitely look into it mate thank you!


It's catabolic but not when your on any amount of gear. Would be a great addition imo.

You have serious mass on you, so if you can nail conditioning, you'll be hard to beat.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

ellis.ben said:


> Heard it's quite catabolic azwell? Even when on gear! Any truth to this?? If you rate it that much then I'll definitely look into it mate thank you!


As @Galaxy said, you'll be fine as you're on gear.

I would definitely look into it if I was you mate. Got some great size and it'd be interesting to see how you'd look peeled!

Get some T3 on the go mate!!!


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> Thanks brother I appreciate that! Diet is 15week's long and comp is in May bro, May 24th in Wrexham :thumbup1:


Might have to come along as I'm only in Mold. See what the craic is!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> As @Galaxy said, you'll be fine as you're on gear.
> 
> I would definitely look into it if I was you mate. Got some great size and it'd be interesting to see how you'd look peeled!
> 
> Get some T3 on the go mate!!!


Consider it done bro! :thumbup1:

Thinking of running it the last 6week's as follows:

Week 1-2 50mg

Week 2-4 100mg

Week 4-6 50mg

What's it like with fullness though? Does it make you flat whilst you're running it? And if so can a carb load counteract that or is it to strong?? (Obviously don't wanna go into my comp looking flat)


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Read there's a pretty tidy rebound off it azwell due to your thyroid being suppressed, maybe I could drop it two or three days before the show and allow the rebound to help me carb up?? Just a thought?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update:

6week's in and dropped another few lbs, currently weighing 16st 10 so I've dropped roughly 2st (mainly water from my heavy off season). Definitely feeling a lot fuller and harder now from the 400mg of Tren, added anavar today at 100mg ed as I'm currently 10week's out, will be adding winstrol at 8week's out also. Got my protan yesterday plus protan oil. Is all feeling very real now and am definitely starting to get excited! Just hope all goes well :rockon:

View attachment 167927
View attachment 167928
View attachment 167929
View attachment 167932


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Looking good @ellis.ben!!!

Can see decent vascularity in your legs (through the hair lol) already! Legs are huge too!

Gonna look awesome on stage for sure:thumb:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Looking good @ellis.ben!!!
> 
> Can see decent vascularity in your legs (through the hair lol) already! Legs are huge too!
> 
> Gonna look awesome on stage for sure:thumb:


Cheers Sharpy! Yeah vascularity is really coming through at the moment, hopefully be better when the var and winstrol are up and running! Took a good pic earlier on actually wich I was really happy with, I'll put it up now. hope so bro.. Just gonna give it my all and hope for the best! :beer:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

View attachment 167958


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update:

6.3 week's in, had my second cheat meal of my cut so far (lamb tika masala with stuffed pepper starter! :tongue: ) been retaining water like a mother f**ker this week and obviously put on a couple pounds but it was well deserved! Gonna be adding an ECA stack alongside my clen in the next couple week's, then ill be adding t3 on top of that. Couple pics added to show where I am after my cheat. Have taken them in poor lighting as I find it's a great way to see your physique for what it truly is! Anybody can look good in great lighting but that's just lying to yourself in my opinion, poor lighting will highlight any flaws or weaknesses in your physique wich you didn't know you had. A great way to make decent progress and changes :thumbup1:

View attachment 168099
View attachment 168100
View attachment 168101


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update:

So one week into my dhacks anavar at 100mg ed and vascularity and pumps are going through the roof! Couldn't recommend these enough guy's so if you haven't tried them get on it! Will be adding 100mg of winstrol next week too and upping my Tren to 800mg. Really happy with how thing's are going at the moment! Looking good but feeling GREAT!  :rockon:

View attachment 168307
View attachment 168308
View attachment 168309


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

T3 can make you flat at to high a dose , start at 50mcg , to me it's something to add in if your weight loss has stalled or starting to stall that week not for the sake of it. Add in to save cutting more calories out.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> T3 can make you flat at to high a dose , start at 50mcg , to me it's something to add in if your weight loss has stalled or starting to stall that week not for the sake of it. Add in to save cutting more calories out.


I agree with that 100% mate! I was going to save them for the last six week's then decide if I needed them or not  Cheers for clearing that up bro I did ask earlier in the thread if t3 would make you flat but nobody replied.. If memory serves me right both t3 and clen come with a pretty hefty rebound so I'm thinking of dropping them both 3day's out from the comp so the rebound will help me fill out during the carb load? If I drop them two but keep the ECA in hopefully that will help with any spill over and keep me looking tight 

I'm definitely no expert when it comes to contest prep but I have a reasonably half decent plan of action and with a little luck I might just pull it off aha :thumbup1:

Thanks for the info @Dead lee always appreciated :beer:


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> I agree with that 100% mate! I was going to save them for the last six week's then decide if I needed them or not  Cheers for clearing that up bro I did ask earlier in the thread if t3 would make you flat but nobody replied.. If memory serves me right both t3 and clen come with a pretty hefty rebound so I'm thinking of dropping them both 3day's out from the comp so the rebound will help me fill out during the carb load? If I drop them two but keep the ECA in hopefully that will help with any spill over and keep me looking tight
> 
> I'm definitely no expert when it comes to contest prep but I have a reasonably half decent plan of action and with a little luck I might just pull it off aha :thumbup1:
> 
> Thanks for the info @Dead lee always appreciated :beer:


im not sure how you would go about them going into the show mate but they can make you flat dropping the dose to 25mcg may see you better than dropping completely


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> im not sure how you would go about them going into the show mate but they can make you flat dropping the dose to 25mcg may see you better than dropping completely


Maybe a little run over the next couple of weeks to see how I respond??


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> Maybe a little run over the next couple of weeks to see how I respond??


Yes certainly mate test the water first , when I upped to 100mcg from 50 there was a big difference in calorie turn over


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Yes certainly mate test the water first , when I upped to 100mcg from 50 there was a big difference in calorie turn over


Did you have to add more food??


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> Did you have to add more food??


When i went up to 100mcg i cut out 5 hiit training sessions that week because my legs were so tired and had cramped up from heavy weekend cardio, that was why i upped the dose because i knew i wouldnt be able to do the cardio

I lost more that week than the previous week and a half


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> When i went up to 100mcg i cut out 5 hiit training sessions that week because my legs were so tired and had cramped up from heavy weekend cardio, that was why i upped the dose because i knew i wouldnt be able to do the cardio
> 
> I lost more that week than the previous week and a half


Bloody hell!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Cracking log mate, looking awesome, what is your training and cardio regime like?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update:

Took a couple of comparison pics today to see where I am and how I'm progressing, am pretty happy tbh, 4week's between pics and 8week's still to go  still have t3, eca, proviron, winstrol and masternon to add yet too, am also upping my Tren this Sunday :thumbup1: :rockon:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> View attachment 168704


What dose tren you running at the moment. that's some top condition there buddy well done.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Moving along nicely @ellis.ben!!!

Gonna be shredded in another 8wks!

How you coping with dieting at the mo? Are kcals still relatively highish?

Looking great though mate, veins are really popping


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

babyarm said:


> What dose tren you running at the moment. that's some top condition there buddy well done.


400mg Tren e once a week at the moment buddy, will be upping it to 800 on Sunday! :thumb:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Moving along nicely @ellis.ben!!!
> 
> Gonna be shredded in another 8wks!
> 
> ...


Cheers Sharpy! Yeah they're not to drastic at the moment as I'm trying my best to grow into my cut. I'm not coping to bad to be honest, I have high and low carb day's (next to no carbs none training day's and about 100 - 150g of carbs on training day's) yeah I was REALLY pumped in this pic aha, had a cheat meal 4hour's earlier so was a little bloated but f**k the veins weren't half popping


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> 400mg Tren e once a week at the moment buddy, will be upping it to 800 on Sunday! :thumb:


Take it the sides ain't that bad for you.

Lookin forward to seeing the end result in 8 wks time


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

babyarm said:


> Take it the sides ain't that bad for you.
> 
> Lookin forward to seeing the end result in 8 wks time


Oh I definitely have my moment's bro but the misses is very understanding when it comes to my goals  but yeah I probably do handle it better than most lol.

Cheers buddy :beer:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

ajguy1243 said:


> Cracking log mate, looking awesome, what is your training and cardio regime like?


Cheers bro :thumbup1: my training regime is split into 3week blocks mate, week1 heavy compounds, week2 compounds and isolation and week3 supersets and drop set's, then I just rotate back to week1. I like to keep thing's changing all the time mate, its served me well and I've never hit a wall or stopped growing. I do 30mins A.M cardio every day on an empty stomach and 20mins HIT cardio after every weight session four times a week :thumb:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey guy's, not much of an update but I've just reached my eight week mark today, 8week's in/8week's out so am bang on halfway! Thought I'd do some comparison pics using my original photos from week one  been mainly focusing on adding size and thickness up until now and growing into my cut but now it's time to really rip this physique up!!

Time to get to work! :devil2: :gun_bandana: :rockon:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> Hey guy's, not much of an update but I've just reached my eight week mark today, 8week's in/8week's out so am bang on halfway! Thought I'd do some comparison pics using my original photos from week one  been mainly focusing on adding size and thickness up until now and growing into my cut but now it's time to really rip this physique up!!
> 
> Time to get to work! :devil2: :gun_bandana: :rockon:
> 
> ...


Looking great


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ellis.ben said:


> Hey guy's, not much of an update but I've just reached my eight week mark today, 8week's in/8week's out so am bang on halfway! Thought I'd do some comparison pics using my original photos from week one  been mainly focusing on adding size and thickness up until now and growing into my cut but now it's time to really rip this physique up!!
> 
> Time to get to work! :devil2: :gun_bandana: :rockon:
> 
> ...


Jesus! Impressive to say the least


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ellis.ben said:


> Hey guy's, not much of an update but I've just reached my eight week mark today, 8week's in/8week's out so am bang on halfway! Thought I'd do some comparison pics using my original photos from week one  been mainly focusing on adding size and thickness up until now and growing into my cut but now it's time to really rip this physique up!!
> 
> Time to get to work! :devil2: :gun_bandana: :rockon:
> 
> ...


Cutting up nicely mate, Keep it coming :thumbup1:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks guy's is much appreciated


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey guy's! Finally got my forearm piece finished today after a year of putting it off so thought I'd share it with you! I know judges ain't to keen on tattoos in the bodybuilding industry but f**k them :thumbup1:

And I realize this has absolutely Jack sh*t to do with my cut so thought I'd throw a bicep shot up there too! :thumb:

Enjoy


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

Good read good progress Subbed :thumb:


----------



## shaboy (Oct 21, 2014)

Just had a read and really impressed with your progress, some top Work going on and will be keeping an on the next 8 weeks


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

ellis.ben said:


> Hey guy's! Finally got my forearm piece finished today after a year of putting it off so thought I'd share it with you! I know judges ain't to keen on tattoos in the bodybuilding industry but f**k them :thumbup1:
> 
> And I realize this has absolutely Jack sh*t to do with my cut so thought I'd throw a bicep shot up there too! :thumb:
> 
> ...


Bicep is looking chiselled mate!!

Nice ink too. I've not had any work on my sleeve for a year, I just keep putting it off but I'm going down to book an appointment next week so hopefully it'll be finished or thereabouts!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Bicep is looking chiselled mate!!
> 
> Nice ink too. I've not had any work on my sleeve for a year, I just keep putting it off but I'm going down to book an appointment next week so hopefully it'll be finished or thereabouts!


Tattoos are a bloody luxury these day's aren't they bro.. This game's already expensive enough without having to get ink on top! Aha. Sure does feel good to have it finished though


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

ellis.ben said:


> Tattoos are a bloody luxury these day's aren't they bro.. This game's already expensive enough without having to get ink on top! Aha. Sure does feel good to have it finished though


I'll guarantee thatll be a full sleeve before long mate!

You won't be able to resist getting the top part done. Sh!t is addictive!!!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> I'll guarantee thatll be a full sleeve before long mate!
> 
> You won't be able to resist getting the top part done. Sh!t is addictive!!!


Aha you know it!  :thumbup1: :beer:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update:

Hey guy's! 6week's out and starting to see them finer little details starting to come through =) currently weighing 16st 6 (230lbs), BF unknown? Started my T3 today, gonna be running it for the last 6week's right up to the show at 50mg first two week's, 100mg middle two week's, 50mg last 1.4 week's then 25mg the last 3day's during carb loading. Also gonna be running Clenbuterol the last six week's right up to the comp, just came off a two week break now gonna be running it continuously whilst slowly increasing the dose and running Benadryll to help keep receptors clear. Also dropping the EQ this week and replacing it with Masternon Enanthate, gonna be dropping testosterone at 4week's out also and upping my var, win and Tren. Will also be adding Super DMZ at 3week's out and got Lectro, proviron ect for the last couple of week's 

Added some photos as usual for you guy's to look at, hope you're all enjoying the process so far and thanks for the motivation and kind comments!

Cheers guy's


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ellis.ben said:


> Update:
> 
> Hey guy's! 6week's out and starting to see them finer little details starting to come through =) currently weighing 16st 6 (230lbs), BF unknown? Started my T3 today, gonna be running it for the last 6week's right up to the show at 50mg first two week's, 100mg middle two week's, 50mg last 1.4 week's then 25mg the last 3day's during carb loading. Also gonna be running Clenbuterol the last six week's right up to the comp, just came off a two week break now gonna be running it continuously whilst slowly increasing the dose and running Benadryll to help keep receptors clear. Also dropping the EQ this week and replacing it with Masternon Enanthate, gonna be dropping testosterone at 4week's out also and upping my var, win and Tren. Will also be adding Super DMZ at 3week's out and got Lectro, proviron ect for the last couple of week's
> 
> ...


Looking immense mate. Good hard lean look, Gonna do well


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking very well indeed! You could out do 90% of people if you dropped on stage next week lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Solid pal. Good look.

Much better than a ifbb style physique


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Looking immense mate. Good hard lean look, Gonna do well


I hope so buddy, all I can do is do my best and hope it all comes together on the day =)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

@roblet @simonthepieman Thanks guy's!


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Look spot on.

How come your dropping test so far out? Isn't 4 weeks abit long?

How much letro will you be using to get rid off water/oestrogen?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> Look spot on.
> 
> How come your dropping test so far out? Isn't 4 weeks abit long?
> 
> How much letro will you be using to get rid off water/oestrogen?


I've been using enanthate esters mate that's why so need to give it longer to clear and make sure it's all gone.. Would drop it around 2 or 3week's out if it was Prop =)

Last two weeks I'm gonna be running 2.5mg of lec ED and 50mg Proviron ED. May raise them slightly if advised though but as far as I know that should be plenty as long as my condition is right :thumbup1:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

A solid, well developed set of legs aren't just for show.. They're a f**king statement! They say everything you need to know about a person, their grind, their discipline, it shows you ain't afraid of hard work, it shows you're willing to put in the effort, not just in the gym but in every f**king aspect of life! It shows that there is nothing you won't do or no pain you won't put yourself through in order to reach your goals. They are literally a statement of your character and work ethic and you'll never see mine slacking!

Big shout out today to everybody who hits legs just as hard as they hit chest :thumbup1: #Respect


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> A solid, well developed set of legs aren't just for show.. They're a f**king statement! They say everything you need to know about a person, their grind, their discipline, it shows you ain't afraid of hard work, it shows you're willing to put in the effort, not just in the gym but in every f**king aspect of life! It shows that there is nothing you won't do or no pain you won't put yourself through in order to reach your goals. They are literally a statement of your character and work ethic and you'll never see mine slacking!
> 
> Big shout out today to everybody who hits legs just as hard as they hit chest 1: #Respect
> 
> View attachment 169882


You need a shave (nohomo)

That's some serious size there bud top job


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> A solid, well developed set of legs aren't just for show.. They're a f**king statement! They say everything you need to know about a person, their grind, their discipline, it shows you ain't afraid of hard work, it shows you're willing to put in the effort, not just in the gym but in every f**king aspect of life! It shows that there is nothing you won't do or no pain you won't put yourself through in order to reach your goals. They are literally a statement of your character and work ethic and you'll never see mine slacking!
> 
> Big shout out today to everybody who hits legs just as hard as they hit chest 1: #Respect
> 
> View attachment 169882


Do you have an issue getting jeans to fit you?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

babyarm said:


> Do you have an issue getting jeans to fit you?


I literally don't have a single pair of jeans in my wardrobe aha.. I had to throw them all out! I usually where shorts, joggers or gym tights


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> I literally don't have a single pair of jeans in my wardrobe aha.. I had to throw them all out! I usually where shorts, joggers or gym tights


I know what you mean I'm a size 36 waist but I find myself buying size 40 just to get the legs through and my legs aren't that big. Can't stand tight fitted jeans/ trousers. Oh the joys


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

babyarm said:


> I know what you mean I'm a size 36 waist but I find myself buying size 40 just to get the legs through and my legs aren't that big. Can't stand tight fitted jeans/ trousers. Oh the joys


#bodybuildingproblems


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update:

Hey guy's!

Currently sitting at 5week's out, t3 is working really well! Definitely noticed a difference after the first week and still have 5 to go =) definitely noticed it's making me look a lot sharper. Still got aromatizing compounds to drop such as test, eq and looking forward to the Mast, Prov and lectro helping me optain that dry look! =)

That being said I still feel that I'm falling behind for some reason.. Not sure if it's true or my mind is playing tricks with me the closer I get to the comp.. Just feel I should be leaner/dryer at the 5week stage =(

Honest opinions and constructive criticism wanted please guy's.. Much appreciated as always x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ellis.ben said:


> Update:
> 
> Hey guy's!
> 
> ...


I wouldn't worry mate, coming in well  you've said it yourself, test e and EQ to be dropped yet. Soon as they're out and the other bits are in you'll be laughing


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I wouldn't worry mate, coming in well  you've said it yourself, test e and EQ to be dropped yet. Soon as they're out and the other bits are in you'll be laughing


I hope so buddy.. You here so many stories of people losing it at the last minute and coming in looking like **** when two week's before they looked phenomenal! Just need to try and keep my head and stick to the plan.

Thanks mate :beer:


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Good condition for 5 weeks out

Any chance for back shot ?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Sebbek said:


> Good condition for 5 weeks out
> 
> Any chance for back shot ?


That's a good point actually bro I ain't done a back shot for week's! I'm on my way to town to do my weekly shop at the moment but I'll throw one up for you later mate ok =)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ellis.ben said:


> I hope so buddy.. You here so many stories of people losing it at the last minute and coming in looking like **** when two week's before they looked phenomenal! Just need to try and keep my head and stick to the plan.
> 
> Thanks mate :beer:


Yeah you do, usually the last few days. Do as your coach says or what protocol you are following and you'll come in good


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah you do, usually the last few days. Do as your coach says or what protocol you are following and you'll come in good


Aha don't have a coach mate =) but yeah you're right I need to stick to my plan and protocol!

Thanks @roblet


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

looking insane mate good luck

subbed


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Pics are great @ellis.ben, coasting in by the looks of it mate!!!

Fair play for prepping yourself, done a brilliant job so far.

Knew you'd love t3, even at 50mcg, with everything else nailed on, it just melts fat for fun lol.

5wks is bags of time considering where you're at now:thumb:


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> Update:
> 
> Hey guy's!
> 
> ...


Lookin great there buddy  your prep is coming along just fine only 5 weeks to go you make this look easy keep it up bud


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

@ellis.ben

absolute unit, 5 weeks out and looking amazing, cant wait to see your stage condition :clap:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks guy's really appreciate the comments and support! Definitely needed it today as I've really been feeling it lately and needed some positivity drilling into me so thank you :beer:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Sebbek said:


> Good condition for 5 weeks out
> 
> Any chance for back shot ?


There you go buddy, few back shots and a most muscular (with legs) thrown in there too =) still holding some stubborn weight on my back wich is what's getting me worried but hopefully with abit of luck, some extra cardio and a couple of trips to the sauna I'll be able to shift it lol


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Lower back fat is always last to go

Once you depleted it should tight up nicely ????


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Sebbek said:


> Lower back fat is always last to go
> 
> Once you depleted it should tight up nicely ????


Yeah you're right there, we'll see how I get on =)


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Throw back Thursday!

(On the left) A photo taken of me back in 2011, (on the right) a recent shot of me in 2015. People will point, people will stare but sometimes life is just about chasing a dream that nobody can see but you!

#TBT #throwback #eatbig #dreambigger #hustle #swoldier #cantcheatthatgrind


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> Throw back Thursday!
> 
> (On the left) A photo taken of me back in 2011, (on the right) a recent shot of me in 2015. People will point, people will stare but sometimes life is just about chasing a dream that nobody can see but you!
> 
> ...


Impressive


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

babyarm said:


> Impressive


Cheers brother, been a painful journey, a lot of sweat, a lot of pain and plenty of injuries! Definitely worth it looking back now though, happy with where I am =)


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update:

Hey guy's!

Currently 3.5 week's out. Feeling much better about my progress now =) t3 is firing on all cylinders, clen is roaring as expected and the masteron is working an absolute treat! Getting a lot dryer now after dropping the test and eq, noticing new striations on a daily basis although the camera on my phone doesn't really pick them up..

My stack currently looks like this:

800mg Tren e pw

600mg Mast e pw

100mg Anavar ed

100mg Winstrol ed (lowering it to 50mg eod to prevent gastric problems wich I'm prone to from winni)

50mg t3 ed (upping it to 100 3week's out)

100mcg Clen ed (with Benydryll ran along side)

Still to add Super Dmz 2.0 at 3week's out wich should keep me feeling very full going into the comp and still to add Lectrozole and Provirion at 2week's out wich should help me look even sharper along with the Masteron =)

There's one thing I've been meaning to ask everyone about the final week, dehydration or water loading? Wich ones best and why??

Added some pics as usual guy's and thanks as always for the help and support =)

3week's and counting!! :rockon:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Some more recent pictures guy's, thought I'd try and get some sharper one's as the other pics I posted didn't really show my vascularity or condition very well. Hopefully these will help give you a better idea =)

Also that question again please guy's - what method is best for shedding water and why? Dehydration or water loading??

Thanks all!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

ellis.ben said:


> Some more recent pictures guy's, thought I'd try and get some sharper one's as the other pics I posted didn't really show my vascularity or condition very well. Hopefully these will help give you a better idea =)
> 
> Also that question again please guy's - what method is best for shedding water and why? Dehydration or water loading??
> 
> ...


Awesome physique mate.

I won't tho comment on any prep methods as never prepped so wouldn't like to give advise that would be not work.

Best getting a few who compete in to offer advise on that.


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

Great log and good condition mate.

As far as water shedding it varies a bit person to person. However if you have 3-4 days for a "dry run" so to speak, then you'd do well to see how your body responds to different fluctuations. Typically, or at least in the experience of myself and clients, people shed water very well by loading water/sodium for 3-4 days and then cutting it about 12-16 hours before hand. Sometimes you need to load a little longer. The reason being is that the body has with most hormones a "lag time" where it adjusts hormonal output based on the body's current environment. This is why if you are used to very low-sodium "clean (whatever the **** that means)" foods and then have pizza, you bloat. Your body isn't used to it. If someone who is used to having higher sodium/water eats the pizza however, then they probably won't be affected as much because their aldosterone (the hormone that essentially regulates water retention) levels will be so low as it is, so they just automatically flush out the extra salt/water really quickly.

TLR- Load sodium and water for 3-5 days and then cut it 12-16 hours out. This loading period is long enough for the body to "adjust" to higher salt/water levels and stop holding on to extra water. Then, the quick cutting of water/salt will take advantage of the hormonal lag time of the body, meaning you will drop extra water before it can compensate for the fact it is no longer getting as much.

Clear as mud?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Andas said:


> Great log and good condition mate.
> 
> As far as water shedding it varies a bit person to person. However if you have 3-4 days for a "dry run" so to speak, then you'd do well to see how your body responds to different fluctuations. Typically, or at least in the experience of myself and clients, people shed water very well by loading water/sodium for 3-4 days and then cutting it about 12-16 hours before hand. Sometimes you need to load a little longer. The reason being is that the body has with most hormones a "lag time" where it adjusts hormonal output based on the body's current environment. This is why if you are used to very low-sodium "clean (whatever the **** that means)" foods and then have pizza, you bloat. Your body isn't used to it. If someone who is used to having higher sodium/water eats the pizza however, then they probably won't be affected as much because their aldosterone (the hormone that essentially regulates water retention) levels will be so low as it is, so they just automatically flush out the extra salt/water really quickly.
> 
> ...


Aha Crystal mate (I think??) :thumbup1: got three week's left as of today so plenty of time to do a dry run, I'll give it a go mate, thanks for the help =)


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Lastest pictures from the Ellis household. Getting more and more confident by the day! Got some Blackstone Labs Super dmz 2.0 landing on my doorstep on Tuesday too wich should definitely help me fill out and harden up quite considerably wich I'm really looking forward to! :rockon:

All in all feeling pretty good =)


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ellis.ben said:


> Lastest pictures from the Ellis household. Getting more and more confident by the day! Got some Blackstone Labs Super dmz 2.0 landing on my doorstep on Tuesday too wich should definitely help me fill out and harden up quite considerably wich I'm really looking forward to! :rockon:
> 
> All in all feeling pretty good =)
> 
> ...


Looking good 

Did you buy those trousers?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Looking good
> 
> Did you buy those trousers?


I did in the end mate yeah


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update:

Well I'm just over two week's out, thing's are really starting to come together nicely now, I just hope I can maintain it and keep the ball rolling =) DMZ is absolutely insane, keeping me nice and full and bringing out some awesome vascularity, masternon and proviron are working an absolute treat, looking harder and drier every day =) just started my sunbed sessions, 12minutes every day for the next two week's (is a hard life but somebody's gotta do it)  all that being said though I genuinely can't wait for this to be over.. Been dieting for almost 4months solid now, that's almost half the year! Looking forward to just tucking into a nice fat cheesecake and genuinely binging for the next two week's after my comp aha, seriously can't f**king wait! :001_tt2: :w00t: :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> Update:
> 
> Well I'm just over two week's out, thing's are really starting to come together nicely now, I just hope I can maintain it and keep the ball rolling =) DMZ is absolutely insane, keeping me nice and full and bringing out some awesome vascularity, masternon and proviron are working an absolute treat, looking harder and drier every day =) just started my sunbed sessions, 12minutes every day for the next two week's (is a hard life but somebody's gotta do it)  all that being said though I generally can't wait for this to be over.. Been dieting for almost 4months solid now, that's almost half the year! Looking forward to tucking into a nice fat cheesecake and genuinely binging for the next two week's after my comp aha, seriously can't f**king wait! :001_tt2: :w00t: :thumb:
> 
> ...


Looking great mate. Hope you do well.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Looking great mate. Hope you do well.


Cheers mate, really appreciate it!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking great buddy!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

lean, mean and insane!


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> Update:
> 
> Well I'm just over two week's out, thing's are really starting to come together nicely now, I just hope I can maintain it and keep the ball rolling =) DMZ is absolutely insane, keeping me nice and full and bringing out some awesome vascularity, masternon and proviron are working an absolute treat, looking harder and drier every day =) just started my sunbed sessions, 12minutes every day for the next two week's (is a hard life but somebody's gotta do it)  all that being said though I genuinely can't wait for this to be over.. Been dieting for almost 4months solid now, that's almost half the year! Looking forward to just tucking into a nice fat cheesecake and genuinely binging for the next two week's after my comp aha, seriously can't f**king wait! :001_tt2: :w00t: :thumb:
> 
> ...


Lookin great bud no doubt you'll smash it


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

@TELBOR @sxbarnes @babyarm Thanks guy's, fingers crossed I can hold this condition now, might get a tad drier but probably won't change all that much to be honest between now and the comp, I think the tan and oil will help a lot though =) should definitely look lot more detailed! Just need to try and maintain now and not do anything drastic or stupid lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

ellis.ben said:


> Update:
> 
> Well I'm just over two week's out, thing's are really starting to come together nicely now, I just hope I can maintain it and keep the ball rolling =) DMZ is absolutely insane, keeping me nice and full and bringing out some awesome vascularity, masternon and proviron are working an absolute treat, looking harder and drier every day =) just started my sunbed sessions, 12minutes every day for the next two week's (is a hard life but somebody's gotta do it)  all that being said though I genuinely can't wait for this to be over.. Been dieting for almost 4months solid now, that's almost half the year! Looking forward to just tucking into a nice fat cheesecake and genuinely binging for the next two week's after my comp aha, seriously can't f**king wait! :001_tt2: :w00t: :thumb:
> 
> ...


Looking great bud, that tri shot is a killer!!! Chiselled!!!!

DMZ? What's that mate? And how much proviron are you running if you don't mind me asking?

Gonna smash it dude!!!!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Looking great bud, that tri shot is a killer!!! Chiselled!!!!
> 
> DMZ? What's that mate? And how much proviron are you running if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Gonna smash it dude!!!!


Cheers Sharpy mate thank you :thumbup1: Super DMZ 2.0 is a pro hormone bro, it's very similar to Suprdrol wich is a jacked up form of Anadrol. It's extremely powerful mate and gives phenomenal fullness and vascularity. Gains of 12 to 15lbs in as little as 3 week's are very common when it's used during a bulk. And when used during a cut the fullness and hardness it gives are untmatched!

So naturally I thought I'd throw it into my prep


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

And I'm currently using 50mg ed of Proviron and upping it to 100mg one week out =)

Also running lectrozole at 2.5mg ed


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

ellis.ben said:


> Cheers Sharpy mate thank you :thumbup1: Super DMZ 2.0 is a pro hormone bro, it's very similar to Suprdrol wich is a jacked up form of Anadrol. It's extremely powerful mate and gives phenomenal fullness and vascularity. Gains of 12 to 15lbs in as little as 3 week's are very common when it's used during a bulk. And when used during a cut the fullness and hardness it gives are untmatched!
> 
> So naturally I thought I'd throw it into my prep


Is made by Blackstone Labs mate?

Sounds awesome tbf, how much you running of that fella?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Is made by Blackstone Labs mate?
> 
> Sounds awesome tbf, how much you running of that fella?


It is mate yeah, obviously there's loads of other lab's out there but I've found Blackstone lab's by far the best! =) I'm running two tabs a day at the moment (40mg) but will be upping it to three tabs one week out (60mg)

If you haven't tried this yet mate then you're missing out! Awesome stuff :beer:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Just read all 10 pages  good luck buddy, sure are looking well


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

What's your ethnicity bro?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Juic3Up said:



> What's your ethnicity bro?


Cheers bro thank you, I'm white caucasian mate aha,,

First time anybody's asked me that :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

looking fantastic buddy

very good work


----------



## Andas (Aug 30, 2014)

Cheers bro looking spot on. You ever give the water loading a try?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ellis.ben said:


> Cheers bro thank you, I'm white caucasian mate aha,,
> 
> First time anybody's asked me that :lol:


I thought you was Geordie.... Race of their own lol

Got me intrigued about this DMZ stuff like @shapry76


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Looking good there mate... Really bring home the condition quite quickly. Smashing progress :thumbup1:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Looking great mate, wheels are looking insane!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking good mate, I'm sure you'll smash it :thumb:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

ellis.ben said:


> Cheers bro thank you, I'm white caucasian mate aha,,
> 
> First time anybody's asked me that :lol:


:laugh: I just thought I seen a tint of thai in you...oh well nvm haha


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Amazing condition mate, good luck at the comp


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Andas said:


> Cheers bro looking spot on. You ever give the water loading a try?


No mate but I drink 5-6 litres of water a day anyway have done for year's, so I think if I just stick to that and then start slowly dropping it 2-3 day's out. Not quite as extreme as water loading drinking up to a gallon and a half a day but hopefully it should give a similar effect =)


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> I thought you was Geordie.... Race of their own lol
> 
> Got me intrigued about this DMZ stuff like @shapry76


Aha na I'm from Wales bro, Powys Mid Wales


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guy's, massive appreciation as usual! Really does keep me motivated and keeps me hungry so thank you. Will be updating again at one week out :beer:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update:

Well I'm currently 5 day's out and feeling like absolute **** aha, bones sticking out everywhere, face is all sunken in and people are constantly mistaking me for being ill =,) is definitely the best I've looked so far though during this prep, really starting to see that dry/grainy looking coming through =) just gotta keep my head now and maintain this for the next 5 day's! That being said all in all I'm in high spirits and no matter what the outcome on Sunday this prep has been an amazing experience and I'm looking forward to tucking into a nice fat chinese straight after the comp! (Chocolate fountain the lot!  ) Once again cheers for the support guy's and I'll be updating possibly the night before the comp wich is this Saturday but obviously I'll be posting all pics on the Sunday and letting you guy's know the results =)

Wish me luck brother's! :beer:

Ellis out!!



Ellis out!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Looking nice and lean @ellis.ben!!

Enjoy the day, I'm sure you're gonna smash it and enjoy the Chinese!!

Good luck pal


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good luck buddy

looking fckin awsome


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks guy's =)


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

What show are you doing?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Good luck buddy looking great !!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Couple of recent pics from today guy's, am really busy tomorrow with last minute prep, loading and cardio so won't have time to update. I'll post the results Sunday after the comp, am going on a binge first though so will probably be Sunday night :tongue: :thumbup1: :beer:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> What show are you doing?


North Wales Classic bro


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Good luck buddy looking great !!


Thanks @Dead lee means a lot coming from you mate =)


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Looking good, you done well mate


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Final update:

Well i came second in my class, picked myself up a nice bronze trophy and qualified for the IFBA Britain final in three week's wich unfortunately I won't be doing as i'm absolutely spent aha, but it's nice to know that I was good enough to qualify =) these last four month's have been extremely taxing on both my body and my relationship so I'm gonna take well deserved break now and treat the misses for being so supportive and understanding during this prep =) I literally couldn't of done it without her! Big thank you to Steve Fox for having me at such an awesome event, you guy's really did go all out and i'll definitely be back next year! =) thank you to Craig-James Clare for producing my track for my posing routine, you did an awesome job mate and it sounded brilliant on the stage! :thumbup1: And a massive thank you to everybody who has supported me and encouraged me whilst getting ready for this show, I really do appreciate it guy's thank you! =)

Till next year :beer:

End of log:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

The competitor who beat me at the North Wales Classic, such admiration for this guy! Such amazing condition, you can't really tell by the pic but he was so sharp, so dry and just so much crisper than me! We were pretty much even on size and i think i outweighed him by a few kilos but his physique was just so much better than mine in every way! Congratulations Simon, a well deserved win and i wish you every success on your bodybuilding journey mate! Phenomenal physique =)


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

ellis.ben said:


> Final update:
> 
> Well i came second in my class, picked myself up a nice bronze trophy and qualified for the IFBA Britain final in three week's wich unfortunately I won't be doing as i'm absolutely spent aha, but it's nice to know that I was good enough to qualify =) these last four month's have been extremely taxing on both my body and my relationship so I'm gonna take well deserved break now and treat the misses for being so supportive and understanding during this prep =) I literally couldn't of done it without her! Big thank you to Steve Fox for having me at such an awesome event, you guy's really did go all out and i'll definitely be back next year! =) thank you to Craig-James Clare for producing my track for my posing routine, you did an awesome job mate and it sounded brilliant on the stage! (Y) And a massive thank you to everybody who has supported me and encouraged me whilst getting ready for this show, I really do appreciate it guy's thank you! =)
> 
> ...


Congrats mate, awesome physique 

Enjoy life a bit now


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

massive congrats mate. always knew you were gonna get a trophy. enjoy the rebound


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> Final update:
> 
> Well i came second in my class, picked myself up a nice bronze trophy and qualified for the IFBA Britain final in three week's wich unfortunately I won't be doing as i'm absolutely spent aha, but it's nice to know that I was good enough to qualify =) these last four month's have been extremely taxing on both my body and my relationship so I'm gonna take well deserved break now and treat the misses for being so supportive and understanding during this prep =) I literally couldn't of done it without her! Big thank you to Steve Fox for having me at such an awesome event, you guy's really did go all out and i'll definitely be back next year! =) thank you to Craig-James Clare for producing my track for my posing routine, you did an awesome job mate and it sounded brilliant on the stage! 1: And a massive thank you to everybody who has supported me and encouraged me whilst getting ready for this show, I really do appreciate it guy's thank you! =)
> 
> ...


Well done bud always knew you would smash it  all your hard work has paid off lookin great. congrats   hope you enjoyed your Chinese


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Congrats mate, awesome physique!! What was your weight when you stepped on stage?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

What a difference 24hour's make! Even though i was 100% happy with my placing yesterday it's safe to say I was very flat and could of looked a bit better aha. I definitely didn't have that 'POP' that I usually have.. But the show isn't judged on how you look 24hour's before or after the comp it's judged on how you look on the day so im going to take this lesson and learn from it! Already made some adjustments to my carb loading and timing for next year wich I'm going to experiment with over the next few month's but for now I'm going to keep the calories coming in and take full advantage of my rebound! =)


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Congrats mate, awesome physique!! What was your weight when you stepped on stage?


100kg exactly mate, I was the heaviest there but didn't enter my weight category I kept to the first timers =)

And today I'm weighing 100jg and 1lb but looking twice the size! Definitely miss timed my carb load but im still happy with second place =)

I'll get it right next time! :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Well done matey


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Well done mate! Did awesome.

Looking mental in the latest pics lol


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Cheers guy's  :thumbup1:

@TELBOR I know yeah I'm pretty happy with them to be honest aha, I've worked it out that I miss timed my carb load by 16 hour's, seems a lot but when you look at the entire 4month time scale then the last 2-3 week slow depletion phase then the 2day complete depletion phase plus all the mind games your mind plays with you when you're weak and depleted then you've got the fear of not coming in cut eough or tight enough so you're scared of spilling over, 16hour's isn't long at all =)

I literally went to bed last night flat as a pancake and woke up swoll as f**k aha! Bit of a kick in the teeth after 4months of hard work but like I said I'm still happy with second =)


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Congrats @ellis.ben, you looked fantastic mate!!!!!

Sounds like you've learnt a lot about your body and it'll serve well in the future, it's all trial and error.

And you done it all on your own too, impressive mate:thumb:

Really pleased for you fella, now enjoy some down time with the missus and most of all, enjoy some food!!!!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Congrats @ellis.ben, you looked fantastic mate!!!!!
> 
> Sounds like you've learnt a lot about your body and it'll serve well in the future, it's all trial and error.
> 
> ...


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

1st & 2nd =)


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry mate I uploaded it onto the wrong bit aha, tried to delete it but this app is shocking on my phone to say the least!!!

Yeah I definitely have bro I've learnt a lot and I can't wait to put it into practice at my next show! I've written everything down that I thought I did wrong or think I could of done better, it's so easy to see where I went wrong now when I've got carbs in me and have a clear head aha! It suddenly becomes so f**king obvious :lol:

Thank you Sharpy I really appreciate it mate and it means a lot! You've been spot on right from the start bro and have been really supportive!

Thank you buddy :beer:


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Well done mate you done well you put the effort in and it paid off.. congrats!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Well done mate you done well you put the effort in and it paid off.. congrats!


Thanks brother, couldn't of done it without ya :beer:


----------

